# Help with saving photos - jpeg or tiff???



## dmcd (May 28, 2003)

All my digital photo's are stored in jpeg. After reading about photo's, it sounds like I should save them in Tiff (because I am only using them to print out on my own home printer - not for a web page). I may also want to take my memory card to a local developers - should this still be saved in Tiff?? Is this right?? should they all be in Tiff?? how do I change from Jpeg to Tiff?? Also, the book I read said I can alter the resolution up to 600 dpi so I picked 500 to start - is this OK?? My aim is to get a clear picture. I am using windows XP and Photoshop 7 Thanks!


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy dmcd

Is your camera set to take them as jpg or tiff? 

there are many variables but ... If you take them as fine jpg and save them that way, there is no need to save them as tiffs if you are going to print them or have a lab do it..

Only save them as tiff if you are going to do multiple edits and resaves, as tiff is a lossless format and does not lose quality when edited and resaved

buck


----------



## dmcd (May 28, 2003)

I just point and shoot my digital camera I am afraid...............I dont know if it saves in jpeg or tiff. Sorry


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well take your pictures at the highest setting you can. They are .jpg so changing the format will not make the images better.
Now yes .tiff is a good format but it will not make the image look any better changing to it.

See scantips http://www.scantips.com/

See other links on the main page but read this here on "Image File Formats - which to use?" too. 
http://www.scantips.com/basics09.html


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

What kind of camera?

No doubt it takes them as jpg if that's what they save as to your hard drive when you download them.

As hewee said...take them at the best quality...jpg fine... download them to your computer...burn them to a CD and take them to a lab...

If you want to print one yourself in Photoshop... a resolution of 240 is plenty...open the photo...click image then image size... under document size set the resolution then set either the width or height and the other will adjust to keep the aspect ratio..then click file and print

buck

buck


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

File type and resolution are dependant on what you want to do with any image.

For example, for attaching to email, posting to TSG, etc, if your camera allows, you might consider using VGA format as it is light on memory.

Otherwise, use the highest resolution necessary to deliver the optimal result, bearing in mind that higher res, uses more memory on the camera and thereby limits the total number of pics you can store on one memory stick or whatever you are using.

Also remember that printing high res pics eats ink and therefore can be very expensive!

Most photo morphing and management software packages allow you to change image res, pic size and attributes.

I use Irfanview available here http://www.irfanview.com/
as a free download and recommended by a TSG member. Excellent! (Think it was Hewee in fact!).

Paq


----------

